# New AE HID to be Revealed at SHOT!



## dudemar (Jan 17, 2008)

I got an email update from Allsman Enterprises the other day. It will be revealed at SHOT, and they will release it sometime in April!

I'm first in line for it!!!

Dudemar


----------



## Patriot (Jan 17, 2008)

Any guesses as to what it might be.

I'm going to guess 35w compact handheld. 

I'm really interested to see what they bring to the table. I love their lights.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jan 18, 2008)

AE 35W compact handheld? 
Well one can hope. If so I'm going to be saving up some money this spring.


----------



## skalomax (Jan 18, 2008)

I hope It's a smaller HID.


----------



## dudemar (Jan 18, 2008)

SHOT's less than a month away, so we're going to have to ask a CPFer attendee to look out for it! Pics too! They will be in the Law Enforcement area, booth #7711. I too, will guess a 35W+, or an even smaller version of a Xenide-style light. Either way I'm going to buy one.:devil: (If I have the money, that is)

The email also mentioned the new TOP GUN LED tactical light (yes, the name was in all caps lol), new accessories(!), and "a sneak peek at a couple of new HID lights scheduled for release in April & May". They already have a scuba LED, so I wonder what this'll be like.

I can't wait!

Dudemar


----------



## BVH (Jan 18, 2008)

I sure hope they used a 4200K lamp. Anything else will be a disappointment.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 19, 2008)

BVH said:


> I sure hope they used a 4200K lamp. Anything else will be a disappointment.



Big +1 to that.


Larry, did you see that Battery Junction is now offering the improved Costco HID with 4200k bulb. That ought to be a really nice improvement. 

Paul


----------



## MikeLip (Jan 19, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Big +1 to that.
> 
> 
> Larry, did you see that Battery Station is now offering the improved Costco HID with 4200k bulb. That ought to be a really nice improvement.
> ...



Where? The only HID I see there is the Streamlight!


----------



## Patriot (Jan 19, 2008)

MikeLip said:


> Where? The only HID I see there is the Streamlight!



here ya go...
http://www.batteryjunction.com/mega-illuminator.html


----------



## MikeLip (Jan 19, 2008)

Ah. Battery Station and Battery Junction are, umm, not the same place


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jan 20, 2008)

Besides AE, I have leeaned of several new HIDs which will be introduced at SHOT. Either the vendors aren't going into details, or they have asked me not to say any thing till SHOT

Those I spoke to said they would try to attend Sundays shoot out, or have their lights available. They all _know_ of CPF and the prior shoot outs, and they seem curious to know just how well their lights will compare with all others


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jan 20, 2008)

Mr Ted Bear said:


> Besides AE, I have leeaned of several new HIDs which will be introduced at SHOT. Either the vendors aren't going into details, or they have asked me not to say any thing till SHOT
> 
> Those I spoke to said they would try to attend Sundays shoot out, or have their lights available. They all _know_ of CPF and the prior shoot outs, and they seem curious to know just how well their lights will compare with all others



:thumbsup:
Great, I can't wait to see how things will go for the shootout. If there are a few new models hitting the market soon, I'll definitely need some help figuring out which to buy. 2 weeks and counting till SHOT.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 20, 2008)

MikeLip said:


> Ah. Battery Station and Battery Junction are, umm, not the same place



Oops  sorry Mike.

I'm glad that you told me. I didn't realize that I said "station" instead of Junction.. Duh.....


----------



## BVH (Jan 21, 2008)

Is there a shootout coming up here in SoCal or is the shootout Mr TB refers to in conjunction with SHOT?


----------



## stollman (Jan 21, 2008)

The new AE Light:

What I heard:
Compact HID, 9.5" long, adjustable beam, 14 watts, 1000 lumens, bulb temp unknown. Available April/May.


----------



## daveman (Jan 21, 2008)

BVH said:


> I sure hope they used a 4200K lamp. Anything else will be a disappointment.


Beat me to it. It MUST be a 4200K lamp or no business from me.


----------



## dudemar (Jan 21, 2008)

stollman said:


> The new AE Light:
> 
> What I heard:
> Compact HID, 9.5" long, adjustable beam, 14 watts, 1000 lumens, bulb temp unknown. Available April/May.



If this is true then !

Dudemar


----------



## Patriot (Jan 21, 2008)

stollman said:


> The new AE Light:
> 
> What I heard:
> Compact HID, 9.5" long, adjustable beam, 14 watts, 1000 lumens, bulb temp unknown. Available April/May.




So, basically a Xenide15w that's two inches shorter with adjustable head........ hmmm. That's less excitement than what I was hoping for. Are you able to disclose your source for this information?


----------



## dudemar (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, maybe I'm just getting overexcited...:thinking:

Dudemar


----------



## stollman (Jan 22, 2008)

I chatted with Marc @ AE Light for a bit on the new light. Great Guy!

They are still doing tests on the bulb temperature. They are really working hard to maximize lumen output, and to get a good color.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 23, 2008)

stollman said:


> I chatted with Marc @ AE Light for a bit on the new light. Great Guy!
> 
> They are still doing tests on the bulb temperature. They are really working hard to maximize lumen output, and to get a good color.




Oh ok. Like you said, Marc is a really great guy. If this info is being relayed from him, that's good enough for me. I was hoping for a 35w...oh well 
:shrug:


----------



## dudemar (Jan 23, 2008)

This could also mean it has an extended runtime along with its size, so it might not be so bad... I'll wait and see.\

Dudemar


----------



## Patriot (Jan 24, 2008)

That's true about the run-time. The 15W Xenide gets about 90 claimed minutes but the new light is shorter. I'm wondering how they're going to package the power in the shorter length and still get the desired run-time.

If it's a really nice set-up I may be interested in an extended time HID.


----------



## dudemar (Apr 16, 2008)

...well it's mid-April, I wonder what the status of this light is. I've looked high and low for any new info, but no go.

Anyone hear different?


----------



## electromage (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah, I think now qualifies as "sometime in April". Anyone heard anything more about this new light? I have been checking their web site every once in a while and nothing seems to have changed in a while.

If they're really working on a warmer bulb, maybe they'll make a 25W version?


----------



## Patriot (Apr 17, 2008)

electromage said:


> Yeah, I think now qualifies as "sometime in April". Anyone heard anything more about this new light? I have been checking their web site every once in a while and nothing seems to have changed in a while.
> 
> If they're really working on a warmer bulb, maybe they'll make a 25W version?




A 4200k replacement bulb for the 24w and 25w would be appreciated too.


----------



## electromage (Apr 17, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> A 4200k replacement bulb for the 24w and 25w would be appreciated too.



Clarification: That's what I meant. I have a Xenide 25W and would absolutely love a warm bulb with higher output.


----------



## MattK (Apr 18, 2008)

Still in progress and 1-2 months out IIRC. I brought the prototype to the CPF party at SHOT so a few folks here have actually seen it.


----------



## dudemar (Apr 18, 2008)

That's nice to hear, I hope they at least release some teaser pics!


----------



## MattK (Apr 18, 2008)

Make that 60-90 days :/


----------



## HIDSGT (May 2, 2008)

Yes pix. No one has any?


----------



## dudemar (May 2, 2008)

Other companies provided teaser pics, but AE seems to remain elusive... AARGH it's driving me nuts!!!:hairpull: My flashaholic relapse is going to kick in soon!!!


----------



## Patriot (May 2, 2008)

Any chance of a spy photo Matt? If not do you expect to see anything related to the light over the next couple of months?

Thanks.


----------



## MattK (May 2, 2008)

I don't have any nor do I think anyone took a pic at the SHOT GTG - sorry!


----------



## Patriot (May 2, 2008)

No problem Matt, just thought I'd inquire.


----------



## dudemar (May 2, 2008)

We have to wait 'til the light comes out...:sigh::mecry:


----------



## dudemar (Jun 12, 2008)

MattK said:


> Still in progress and 1-2 months out IIRC. I brought the prototype to the CPF party at SHOT so a few folks here have actually seen it.



It's a week shy of 2 months. Like the guy said in Dirty Harry, "I gots to know!"

Is the time nearing?


----------



## MattK (Jun 12, 2008)

Nothing new to post yet...


----------



## dudemar (Jun 13, 2008)

Must... be.. patient!!!:candle:


----------



## dudemar (Sep 8, 2008)

5 months later than scheduled. I'm having my doubts this light will ever be released.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 8, 2008)

Perhaps by Christmas.


:santa:
_


----------



## Patriot (Sep 8, 2008)

stollman said:


> The new AE Light:
> 
> What I heard:
> Compact HID, 9.5" long, adjustable beam, 14 watts, 1000 lumens, bulb temp unknown. Available April/May.




It's funny that it's been so long and we've heard nothing from AE. Now that the Solarc 14W has been announced and seems so promising, I could never see myself purchasing the AE when Mac's beautiful custom is available at such a great price. Unless something has changed about the actual product to be released by AE, as an enthusiast I think I'd have to consider it to be, 'too little, too late' at this point. It might do well commercially but I've lost my enthusiasm for it because of the elapsed time and the superb Solarc which is now available.


----------



## dudemar (Sep 14, 2008)

I was hoping to at least hear some word on this.

Perhaps MattK can reveal some good news?


----------



## MattK (Sep 14, 2008)

Nothing at this time - I'll check with AE later this coming week.


----------



## electromage (Sep 14, 2008)

What the heck? Was it actually on display at SHOT? How come nobody has anything to say about it?


----------



## MattK (Sep 15, 2008)

Even better: I brought it to the CPF/SF party and we got to play with it.


----------



## RlxdN10sity (Sep 15, 2008)

So what is the scoop on it? I am considering buying the AE 25W Xenide. Should I purchase this mystery unit instead?


----------



## Patriot (Sep 15, 2008)

RlxdN10sity said:


> So what is the scoop on it? I am considering buying the AE 25W Xenide. Should I purchase this mystery unit instead?




Apparently the new light is a 14-15W, extended run-time, compact light. If you're looking for something with higher output the 25W Xenide would still be the better choice. If you don't mind giving up some lumens for additional run-time then you might enjoy the "new" light if it's ever released. I'm guessing that it will be in the 900 lumen range.


----------



## MattK (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd have to say that analysis is pretty spot on except that I'd guess the new light won't necessarily offer more runtime than the 25W.


----------



## birderbill (Sep 15, 2008)

I bet it's spec'd something like this:

15W Metal Halide HID
Lumens: 900±
Projection distance: Up to 2200''
Color Temperature: 6500K±
Run time: 90+ minutes w/2200mAh battery
Length: 11.5 in., 292mm
Weight: 30oz, 850gm
Light Head: 4 in., 101.6mm
Hand grip: 1.5 in., 38mm
Battery: Rechargeable Lithium Ion 2200mAh
Power Switch: Push button on/off
Beam: 12deg. fixed
Light body: Black hard anodized aluminum
Charger: 100/240VAC 50/60Hz w/overcharge protection, LED indicator

And no...I didn't get this information here: 

http://www.aelight.com/product.php?category=11&id=21

I swear


----------



## dudemar (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry, but no cigar.:nana:


----------



## MattK (Sep 16, 2008)

Not it.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 16, 2008)

That one has been available for some time now Bill. Well over a year now I believe.


----------



## dudemar (Sep 17, 2008)

I was thinking about this just the other night, but the next SHOT is creeping by... almost a year later and still no word. Very odd.

MattK, can you give a description on what it looks like, as in does it resemble any other light? I'd like to get a better idea of what it looks like. If you can even make a crude drawing that would be great!:twothumbs


----------



## MattK (Sep 18, 2008)

The unit was an early prototype - I think describing it would be basically meaningless at this point...


----------



## dudemar (Sep 19, 2009)

1 year later since the last post...

I think it's fair to say this new light is dead or on permanent hiatus.

I doubt there's any news on this now, but thought it would be worth a try.:candle:


----------



## Patriot (Sep 19, 2009)

dudemar said:


> 1 year later since the last post...
> 
> I think it's fair to say this new light is dead or on permanent hiatus.





....and considering the rate of LED development, this light wouldn't have made much sense to complete imo anyway. 24/25W lights still give a decent margin of performance but at 15W HID would be a loser even against a stock offering, such as the WE Pilot Whale. It would be destroyed by some smaller form factor custom LED offerings like those from LED Zeppelin. Multi XP-G lights will likely bury the hatchet a bit further in a few months.


----------



## MattK (Sep 20, 2009)

Not sure what's up with this light. I'll have to check with the factory.

I'm not sure that the LED's, as bright as they are becoming, are yet relevant vs. HID; they still cannot begin to compete with the throw of the HID's - not even close.


----------



## dudemar (Sep 20, 2009)

MattK said:


> they still cannot begin to compete with the throw of the HID's - not even close.



I agree.:twothumbs


----------

